# Part-Time Remote Coding Position



## Medical Billing (Mar 31, 2012)

*Remote Coding Position Available*

Work at Home for Extra Cash

Looking for an experienced Medical Coder to do Cardiac and Peripheral Procedures  

CIRCC Preferred

Part-time basis - Full-time position will be considered based on performance



Please send a PM or resume to interventionalcardiologists@gmail.com


----------



## crystal_lavergne@yahoo.com (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi I have my CPC and used to code cardiac procedures last year for about 2 1/2 yrs.  I don't have the CIRCC cert but am interested in the position.


----------



## Black60 (Apr 17, 2012)

*coding specialist certificate student*

Hello,
I would like to be considered for your remote part-time coding position. I am currently enrolled in AHIMA-approved certified coding program (Loma Linda), several months away from graduation, and I feel confident that I can start coding  part-time at an entry level. Looking forward to hear from you soon.


----------



## twizzle (Apr 17, 2012)

*Remote coding job*



Interventional Cardiology said:


> Work at Home for Extra Cash
> 
> Looking for an experienced Medical Coder to do Cardiac and Peripheral Procedures
> 
> ...


The person posting this job wants you to send them a PM or Resume.


----------



## lisagarza29@yahoo.com (Apr 18, 2012)

*Part Time Remote*

Good morning,

My name is Elizabeth Garza and I am very interested in this position. I have me CCS and challenged the CIRCC exam this weekend 04/14/12 and am just waiting on results. I have been coding Interventional Radiology and Cardiology procedures for the past four years. I will be forwarding my resume over to the above email address. I would really appreciate the opportunity to work with you.

Thanks,

Elizabeth Garza, CCS


----------



## msboyce (Apr 19, 2012)

This is must read....The sender of this message clearly state the email address and how to submit if interested...We are not reading the complete message and wonder why we are not getting jobs...attention to detail is imperative in this field so please read and respond using the senders request...I 'm just saying...


----------

